# [Frage] Windows XP über Netzwerk auf einen anderen PC installieren?



## philedephilphil (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe ein großes Problem und zwar besitze ich seit kurzem ein sub notebook , daher kein Disketten oder CD/DVD Laufwerk, auf welches ich Windows (XP) installieren möchte. Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit Windows auf das Notebook über einen anderen Computer zu installieren?

Brauche dringend Hilfe!


Gruß 
phil


----------



## FrankO (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
habs noch nie gemacht aber würde über einen USB-Stick booten, dann könntest Du dir übers Netz die InstallationsCD einspielen (würd ich machen wenn ich nicht mal schnell ein Laufwerk anschließen kann)

lg aus Hessen


----------



## philedephilphil (21. Juli 2004)

leider habe ich keinen usb stick aber ich habe eine PCMCIA Festplatte (FAT) die läuft per Plug and Play. Würde sie auch den zweck einer boot diskette oder boot usb stick erfüllen?


----------



## FrankO (22. Juli 2004)

weiß nicht ob dein BIOS davon booten kann, dazu muß das BIOS die Festplatte erkennen und nicht erst Windows per Plug and Play....
mußt Du mal ausprobieren ob Du von dem Teil booten kannst


----------



## xCondoRx (25. Juli 2004)

das einfachste wäre wohl eine netzwerkinstallation..


----------



## FrankO (25. Juli 2004)

klar aber du brauchst doch erst mal ne Möglichkeit zum booten mit Netzwerktreibern ......oder was schlägst Du vor?


----------



## xCondoRx (25. Juli 2004)

naja man bräuchte halt eine pxe-netzwerkkarte oder alternativ startdisketten.. wenns garnicht anders geht einen RIS-Server aufsetzen und dann per netzwerk installieren..


----------

